# Beta expiration message for Kontakt 6.4



## EdwardG (Aug 31, 2020)

I submitted an NI ticket.


----------



## thomasjdev (Aug 31, 2020)

I just started getting this too. Glad it's not just me (I'm on Mac OS)


----------



## cuttime (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm seeing this on a High Sierra Mac just now. This may be the most screwed up version of Kontakt I've ever seen, and I've been using it since K3.


----------



## VladK (Aug 31, 2020)

The more I read about new Kontakt releases since 6.3.0 the more I cry...
I see the Beta message as well. On Windows.

At least they admit this release is of Beta quality.


----------



## pcode (Aug 31, 2020)

New here...
Same thing, I am getting 6.4.0 Beta? is this a bug?


----------



## P.N. (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes, just a bug, folks. The moon isn't falling down.


----------



## robgb (Aug 31, 2020)

No, the moon isn't falling. I rolled back to 6.32.


----------



## Selva (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi i am also getting this error will they give a update ?


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 1, 2020)

[email protected] just posted in the NI forums that the Kontakt team has been made aware.


----------



## Danny (Sep 1, 2020)

Thx for submitting ticket. I get similar message today on Window 10. We need another serious competition for Kontakt, since my last experience with NI's customer support was very bad.


----------



## Danny (Sep 1, 2020)

robgb said:


> No, the moon isn't falling. I rolled back to 6.32.


Hi Robgb, how can we rollback this to previous version. Is there any documentation on internet how to do this?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks, not updating for now!


----------



## ChristianM (Sep 1, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> [email protected] just posted in the NI forums that the Kontakt team has been made aware.


Yes, the next version Will be "This is the Gamma version"


----------



## robgb (Sep 1, 2020)

Danny said:


> Hi Robgb, how can we rollback this to previous version. Is there any documentation on internet how to do this?


I always make backups of the previous vst file before I install a new one. Unless you did that you're probably out of luck.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Sep 1, 2020)

robgb said:


> I always make backups of the previous vst file before I install a new one. Unless you did that you're probably out of luck.


Just the Instrument files should be enough, since they are the only things affected by Batch Resave?


----------



## EdwardG (Sep 1, 2020)

NI says:


*Isti @ NI* (Native Instruments)
Sep 1, 2020, 2:23 PM GMT+2
We are already working on a hotfix (6.4.1) that should be released as soon as possible!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2020)

6.4.1 is released now.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Sep 1, 2020)

I think we should wait for at least 1 month before updating any of the next Kontakt softwares.


----------



## ChristianM (Sep 1, 2020)

NormkbPlayer said:


> I think we should wait for at least 1 month before updating any of the next Kontakt softwares.


yes, but who want to be a beta-tester for all here?


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Sep 1, 2020)

Well till a bug fix is done. .
The next version after 6.4.1. this wait and see can be implemented.


----------



## VladK (Sep 1, 2020)

All we need to do is have the installer for a current version before clicking 'Update' in NA.
Which means every time you do an update, you keep the downloaded installer to be safe in case the next update is broken.
I keep 6.3.2 and 6.4.1 for now.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 1, 2020)

VladK said:


> At least they admit this release is of Beta quality.


Seriously...


----------



## Satorious (Sep 1, 2020)

So will this "actually" expire for real in 14 days, and do we need to update to 6.4.1?


----------



## VladK (Sep 1, 2020)

Satorious said:


> So will this "actually" expire for real in 14 days, and do we need to update to 6.4.1?



My inner voice keeps telling me we will see 6.4.2 before 14 days pass


----------



## Shubus (Sep 1, 2020)

The problem with Native Access is that there doesn't seem to be a way to capture the downloaded file for archival purposes so it would be on hand to go back to a previous version.


----------



## VladK (Sep 1, 2020)

Shubus said:


> The problem with Native Access is that there doesn't seem to be a way to capture the downloaded file for archival purposes so it would be on hand to go back to a previous version.



There is. Watch your Downloads folder when it downloads the update file. Just copy this zip after download completed but while install is still in progress.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 2, 2020)

6.4.1 fixes the problem, just installed it. No beta message any longer. It drained my bank account, launched a SpaceX rocket and reversed the flow of the Amazon, but no beta message.


----------



## ChristianM (Sep 2, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> 6.4.1 fixes the problem, just installed it. No beta message any longer. It drained my bank account, launched a SpaceX rocket and reversed the flow of the Amazon, but no beta message.


gamma rays?


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 2, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> gamma rays?


And gamma rays.


----------

